# How easy is it to hitch the English / French channel? Also how long to plan for my trip?



## HitchNed (Aug 5, 2015)

Just wondering how easy it is to hitch the channel from Calais to Dover and back again as I am planning for later this summer? Especially now during the current Migrant situation?

My plan is to go from South of France (Avignon) to South East England, Surrey and back again. Does anyone know how long this should take?

Many thanks!


----------



## Anagor (Aug 5, 2015)

Difficult to say ... I used the ferry 9 times and once the tunnel. Once ferry as a foot passenger, the other times coach (cause it only cost 35 euro to go from Cologne to London, incl. ferry/tunnel).

Never hitched there. I read that it was quite easy in the past (since you pay per car), but now more difficult cause many people book online and then the number of passengers per car seemed to be fixed.

Regarding the migrant situation you should make sure you have a proper ID (best is passport) to show to someone who might give you a lift. So he/she can be sure not to run into trouble because of you. But I'm afraid the situation won't make it easier to hitch there. :/

Will be in Calais next week I guess, then I can tell more perhaps.

Cheers!


----------



## landpirate (Aug 5, 2015)

It's doable, definitly. Had friends hitch the ferry crossing in the last few months. As Anagor said you need to find someone who doesn't already have their full quota of car passengers. 

I guess it's pretty unlikely a truck driver would take you at the moment considering the shit going down in Calais. 

Let us know how you get on, I'd be interested to hear about your experience.


----------



## erisiansnafu (Aug 5, 2015)

Basically you have to find someone with open spaces in there car. My friend did it in january. When I went I paid for the crossing so be aware you might need to budget that if you get stuck and can't find a hitch.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 5, 2015)

landpirate said:


> I guess it's pretty unlikely a truck driver would take you at the moment considering the shit going down in Calais.



Yes. As far as I read, they are pissed about the situation anyway. Waiting 8-12 hours to get onto the ferry, cause passenger cars and coaches have priority. Having to deal with people trying to sneak into the trailers to get to UK. (And if those people are found the drivers get in real trouble.)

Not the best circumstances if you want to get a ride.

And, nowadays most truck drivers won't speak your language (or only very broken). Cause they are mostly from East European countries at the moment (Poland, Bulgaria, etc.) Nice people, don't get me wrong. But they just want to get their job done and not care for someone asking for a ride they barely can communicate with.

But on the other hand ... try it out. Even if chances are bad ... if you are lucky you are lucky


----------



## HitchNed (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips! I'll post on here to let you know how it goes


----------

